# We made it..



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry it has taken so long to post but it has been crazy:blink:!!! We finally made it to our home in Arizona Wednesday evening, had our house hold goods delivered Thursday and have been busy trying to arrange everything in the home:w00t:. All the fluff made the trip just fine:thumbsup: When we first arrived Liberty stopped eating again:mellow:, as of last evening her appetite has seriously increased. She loves pita chips!! I also bought this food from a local store here, the women said she would eat it and she does. I have to say it has the most awful smell but hey if she eats it I can hold my breath for a bit. Our friends came for the weekend to help us unpack which was a big help:thumbsup:. We took a break Saturday packed up the dogs and went to a bbq contest right here in town. My little ones so enjoyed all the attention, some even took their picture of them. guess I'm just a proud Mommy. Well our journey is finally over and I can get back to being with my SM family:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary -- I'm so glad that you're finally stateside.  Next time you're planning a trip to Phoenix on a weekend, please let me know and I'll try to be there that weekend so we can finally meet in person.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations on making it through such a huge move! You deserve a break with some adorable fluffs and your favourite beverage.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay! Super glad to hear that you're all settled now and the move went smoothly!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad you are all settled in!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome home!:thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure you are relieved to be at your final destination! Welcome back!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mary-I'm so happy for you! Well-done!:smilie_daumenpos: I'm glad you have the move behind you now and that your fluffs are settling in well.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yay!!! I've been wondering how all of you have been doing! I'm so glad to hear all went well and everyone is getting settled and happy in their new environment!!! xoxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wow, big move! Glad to have you on the mainland!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Great news! :aktion033: Glad your move went well! I will continue to think of your Liberty. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:celebrate - firewor:drinkup: _WELCOME BACK TO THE CONTINENTAL US_ I'm so glad that the trip went well, you're settling in and your crew is happy. You must be so exhausted but so happy to be back. I keep dreaming of Hawaii for my b'day next year but i guess it's better to take vacay then live there Glad you made the move. :chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Yeah... good to hear you had help and are settled in.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WELCOME BACK to the mainland Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a journey you have had these last few months! So glad the move went well and you and the fam are settling in.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Mary -- I'm so glad that you're finally stateside.  Next time you're planning a trip to Phoenix on a weekend, please let me know and I'll try to be there that weekend so we can finally meet in person.


Lynn, I will definetly let you know. Also let me know when your going so I too can try to there. I would love to meet you and your fluffs.:chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad you made it and everything went well. I have moved overseas 2 times and know the stress indeed! So glad to hear Liberty is feeling better. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So glad to hear that you made it


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to Arizona! I hope you enjoy living there. I'm so glad you are finally in the states and getting settled. Call me when you get to Phoenix and I'll meet up with you and Lynn.  So glad Liberty is ok...she sounds like Rocky. He won't eat if his world is a little rocked. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww mary thats great that ur all safe and sound and settling in ! my dolce is also like liberty , he doesnt eat when stressed kinda like his mommy . lol 

glad to see u back !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad you all reached safe and sound and are enjoying your new home!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad things went well and you're getting settled in. We missed you, glad you are back.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

welcome to your new home!! glad all went well!:chili:


----------

